# Propane 420 lbs tank



## bjr23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is the deal my tank is maybe vintage 1970's 420lbs or 120 gallon vertical tank, I've heard it called the "jug".  The service valve is original with the built in releif valve. It still hold pressure and doesn't leak. Most of the suppliers I've tried to deal with this year wants to change out the valve $160-$200. I don't have the money for it. I will be stretching to just fill the tank. Why am I being gouged like this. I just want the tank filled the way it is.  Okay now all the safety police can jump on me. I don't feel as though I'm being Unsafe, I'm just broke, okay. bjr


----------



## Hass (Oct 15, 2011)

bjr23 said:
			
		

> Here is the deal my tank is maybe vintage 1970's 420lbs or 120 gallon vertical tank, I've heard it called the "jug".  The service valve is original with the built in releif valve. It still hold pressure and doesn't leak. Most of the suppliers I've tried to deal with this year wants to change out the valve $160-$200. I don't have the money for it. I will be stretching to just fill the tank. Why am I being gouged like this. I just want the tank filled the way it is.  Okay now all the safety police can jump on me. I don't feel as though I'm being Unsafe, I'm just broke, okay. bjr



Because it's unsafe, that's why.
Propane tanks require re inspection that involves a hydro test (for DoT tanks) and new valves every 10 years. Regardless if it has been in service or not.
So your 120 gal is way over do.

Most suppliers will not even fill a tank that is not their own.
Including other suppliers tanks, and homeowner's personal tanks.
so if all they want to do is change out the valve, you are getting away lucky.
You are not being gouged, it's the law.
If they fill it, they can get in serious trouble if they're reported.
After all, you could just be under cover trying to crack down on propane suppliers filling unsafe tanks. How do they know?

Propane is probably $3 in your area. (maybe a lot less, actually...)
If you fill it with 100 gallons, that's $300.
If you're stretching to fill it, that to me.. Means you are able to have the money to fill it.
So only get 50 gallons, and spend the money that you would have otherwise spent on propane, on the valve.
I don't know how much you're actually getting it filled, and I know they won't fill it past 80%, so I imagine 100 gallons would be a lot to fill it with.


EDIT: You could also just rent a tank from them.
Some charge a yearly fee, some just say you need to buy x amount of propane per year from us. (usually 2x tank capacity)


----------



## bjr23 (Oct 26, 2011)

A little update. One vendor inspected and filled my tank. I'm  a warm Happy Camper Now. I should be good for this winter at least. It took 96 gallons. Total with tax was $238. bjr


----------

